# Where is my DHCP server located~?



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

If my DHCP server has an IP address of 172.19.73.64 , where is it at~??

I tried tracing the IP but I guess its private & untraceable ....

Where is my DHCP server located & why does my ISP's router(68.2.45.1) have a different IP address than the DHCP server~??

Dont I get my dynamic IP from my ISP~?? If so , why is the DHCP IP different from the ISP's router IP~????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That is a private IP address, so it's somewhere on your local network. Some ISP's have routers in their networks, in which case this would be the ISP router.

Perhaps you sould tell us something about the network.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

bruceleejr said:


> Where is my DHCP server located & why does my ISP's router(68.2.45.1) have a different IP address than the DHCP server~??


DHCP server can be anywhere on their network. It doesn't have to be on the router. Meaning they can have different IP.



bruceleejr said:


> Dont I get my dynamic IP from my ISP~?? If so , why is the DHCP IP different from the ISP's router IP~????


Are you connected directly to their modem?


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes Im connected directly to my surboard modem


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

So what is your concerns? 

Show us the results for your "ipconfig /all"


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

You may be getting that from your modem, cable modems generally run a private network with all of the other modems on the node, and talk to the head-end that way.

There was a time when comcast did not secure their modem network and you used to be able to see anyone on the comcast network be \\10.x.x.x and if they had no router in front and no software firewall you could view their files.

There was a writeup on GRC about it.

So what your likely seeing is the head-end DHCP server.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps a description of the environment? What's the exact make/model of the modem, the router, as well as the ISP you use.


----------

